# Soon...Beavertail Mosquito



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Gonna go pu this pretty little thing on Friday.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet! When did you order it?


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> Sweet! When did you order it?


End of January first of February I think. Seems like a yr. ago! No boat for couple months has sucked.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Time is really going to drag this week. Keep occupied by buying some gear for the new ride.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

TimPappy said:


> End of January first of February I think. Seems like a yr. ago! No boat for couple months has sucked.


I emailed them week before last and if I had ordered then completion would have been July 13.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Zika said:


> Congrats. Time is really going to drag this week. Keep occupied by buying some gear for the new ride.


lol, Zika...there's always Amex points!


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I emailed them week before last and if I had ordered then completion would have been July 13.


I think that's pretty darn good lead x...I know they've sold a ton of boats. Lock it up!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

list the specs you selected..... Your going to be so happy with this boat!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tried to run the beach the other day to stay out of 15-knot plus wind but still encountered swells up to 3 feet. Mosquito took it all on like a champ and later let me pole in inches while hunting reds. Constantly impressed by the performance of this skiff even after more than a year of ownership!


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> list the specs you selected..... Your going to be so happy with this boat!


Hope you're loving yours Matt...it looks awesome. Here's my build (fly fish guy so no rod holders:

2018 BT Mosquito powered w/ 60HP Suzuki (White) Inc. all rigging & SS propeller
Optional Extras: Entire Build Solid Color 'Off White'-
Console Solid Color Change 'Ice Blue'
Non Skid Custom Color 'Ice Blue'
Black solid rubrail 
**White access panels on Center Console
Edson Comfort Grip Steering Wheel 
Pro Trim Blinker Style Jackplate Control -
Upholstery 'White w/ White Trim'
Lenco Trim Tabs 
Atlas Jackplate -
Analogue Gauges - Fuel, Water, Tach -
Hour Meter Mounted in Console
Center Console 'Elite' w/ Jumpseat over insulated cooler storage (includes hydraulic Steering) Tilt Steering
Stainless Handrail on Console x 2 
Accon recessed Push Pole Holder (1) - Bow 
Moonlighter Push Pole 22' Carbon Fiber
Tibor Push Pole Caddy mounted on Poling Platform
Simrad GO9 flush mounted on console w/ Transom mount transducer
Power Pole -white
Pre-rigged for 12v Trolling Motor (Inc. 1 Deep Cycle Battery, Minn Kota removable Mount, 60 AMP breaker, Plug & Receptacle & built in recharging system)
55lb i-pilot Minn Kota Riptide Trolling Motor 
Sea Dek Pad Yeti 35qt Tundra Cooler Sea Dek Pad 'Snow Camo over Black'
Sea Dek Pad on Forwad Hatch 'Snow Camo Over Black' 
Sea Dek Poling Platform Pad 'Snow Camo Over Black' 
Sea Dek Full Under Gunnel Pads 'Snow Camo over Black'
Ramlin Custom Fitted Aluminum Dry Launch Trailer Break Away System (shortest possible set-up) Walk Board (Rear 1/2 of Trailer)


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Sounds incredible, can't wait to see this one. Are you mounting the cooler on the front deck like mine? or are you planning on putting it in front of the console?


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> Sounds incredible, can't wait to see this one. Are you mounting the cooler on the front deck like mine? or are you planning on putting it in front of the console?


Actually planning on sitting it behind bench seat and use as a step up to platform. will throw up on bow if someone wants elevation up there. I go by myself a lot so I'll be on platform most of the time.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

interesting, not sure it fits back there. I'm going to try that position with mine. Might be a neat 2nd location to clear the front deck sometimes.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Let me know if it fits! I think a 35 will.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

Mine is very similar to yours. Was wondering the same about the location of the cooler. It may fit just fine. 

Great boat period. Extremely great boat for the money. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Mine is very similar to yours. Was wondering the same about the location of the cooler. It may fit just fine.
> 
> Great boat period. Extremely great boat for the money. Hope you enjoy it.


Ty, same to you.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimPappy said:


> Let me know if it fits! I think a 35 will.


Okay guys. Here is the story. I have a ORCA 26.....it’s like 1” wider than the YETI35. It just barely fits in that location but it’s a no-go because the motor wiring is in the way....you would not be able to trim your motor without damaging the wiring. Maybe if you ask Will over at BT he can run the motor wiring in a way it works.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> Okay guys. Here is the story. I have a ORCA 26.....it’s like 1” wider than the YETI35. It just barely fits in that location but it’s a no-go because the motor wiring is in the way....you would not be able to trim your motor without damaging the wiring. Maybe if you ask Will over at BT he can run the motor wiring in a way it works.


Ty much for this Matt. I'm gonna holler at Eric now and see what he can do.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

I gotta say this really got me thinking about looking for a cooler that fit here perfectly for the occasional family outing....maybe even installing a small backrest pad on it.  It would have to be a pretty odd shallow cooler I think to be ideal....


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

If I had it to do again, I would put a pop cleat on each side of the bow and place them far enough apart for a yeti tundra 45 or whatever cooler is your go-to. That way you can use them to dock on either side of the boat as well to strap down the cooler for use as a bow platform. Just my .02


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimR said:


> If I had it to do again, I would put a pop cleat on each side of the bow and place them far enough apart for a yeti tundra 45 or whatever cooler is your go-to. That way you can use them to dock on either side of the boat as well to strap down the cooler for use as a bow platform. Just my .02


That’s interesting because my biggest gripe with the boat right now is that I don’t have a middle or rear cleat when I pull up to a dock. Feels lame to tie off the dock rope to the casting platform. I guess I should have thought to add one, but never dawned on me you have to ask for a cleat.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I did get one installed on the stbd side, but it is in the wrong position just to add another on the port.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matt Baldwin said:


> That’s interesting because my biggest gripe with the boat right now is that I don’t have a middle or rear cleat when I pull up to a dock. Feels lame to tie off the dock rope to the casting platform. I guess I should have thought to add one, but never dawned on me you have to ask for a cleat.


I mounted one on the side of my Minn Kota starboard base on my other boat and it worked great and no holes in the deck.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I mounted one on the side of my Minn Kota starboard base on my other boat and it worked great and no holes in the deck.


Do you mind adding a picture of that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flatsaholic said:


> Do you mind adding a picture of that?


I can’t find any photos, sold the boat several months ago. 
I just mounted a cleat horizontally on the edge of the starboard with two 2 1/2” stainless lags and it held that 1400 pound hull with a 90 and three people on anchor just fine.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Few more build pics from Eric.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

TimPappy said:


> Few more build pics from Eric.
> View attachment 27730


Classy!


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimPappy said:


> Ty much for this Matt. I'm gonna holler at Eric now and see what he can do.


Okay....after thinking more about this, when placing the cooler in this location you won’t be able to open EITHER of the back two hatches.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> Okay....after thinking more about this, when placing the cooler in this location you won’t be able to open EITHER of the back two hatches.


Yea Matt, I knew that would be an issue. Was thinking I could just slide it over to get to one or the other. I'll Know soon enough if it's gonna work for me back there! Eric was kind enough to get me through another day with some pics! lol


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

You see the three new Mosquito’s BT posted on IG earlier today? One of them has a similar color scheme to yours.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

TimR said:


> You see the three new Mosquito’s BT posted on IG earlier today? One of them has a similar color scheme to yours.


I hadn't seen them so thanks for heads up. Love that white out motor on the one similar to mine. Hell, I love em' all. I think I changed colors about 4x while waiting on the build.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful, Tim! On my build, I'm doing the GO9 as well, love to see how much it fills up the console. Also doing the white Suzuki but I'm doing the C-10 multi gauge. Looking at your pics, I'm guessing Will will put it next to the wheel. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Sitting pretty! I think your color scheme is the most classic / best one there is (biased as mine is same )


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> Sitting pretty! I think your color scheme is the most classic / best one there is (biased as mine is same )


Yea, really happy with it. Hope you're enjoying yours.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

whats lame about tying off to the poling platform?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

POCtied said:


> whats lame about tying off to the poling platform?


lol....its like having a kick butt car that doesn't have a door handle. You can open the door with a key, but what would make sense is having a door handle on the door.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I guess, I prefer it that way


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a 30-foot long dock line with an eye splice in one end. Added a stainless steel carabiner on the tag end (whip-wrapped with heat shrink). The loop goes into the standard pull-up bow cleat, do a couple wraps around the dock cleat and then one or two wraps around the poling platform leg and snap it. Works fine for me.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Zika said:


> I have a 30-foot long dock line with an eye splice in one end. Added a stainless steel carabiner on the tag end (whip-wrapped with heat shrink). The loop goes into the standard pull-up bow cleat, do a couple wraps around the dock cleat and then one or two wraps around the poling platform leg and snap it. Works fine for me.


......sure sounds like you could use another cleat(lol)


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

This is my console with the GO9 and the Suzuki C10


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Matt Baldwin said:


> ......sure sounds like you could use another cleat(lol)


No, that line is also used as a safety line when I launch solo, which is the majority of the time. The carabiner snaps into eye mounted in the back of my F150 while the loop goes into the bow cleat. Been launching this way for 20+ years. It works for me and I'm an old dog.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

TimPappy.....this rig is going to look sweet with that snow camo! Can’t wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> TimPappy.....this rig is going to look sweet with that snow camo! Can’t wait to see the finished product!


Ty, here are some pics as Eric is doing wet test...I am putting the snow camo on the front deck lid (not 100% that will look good but what the hell).


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Full disclosure I used the same general color scheme as Net 30 did on his Evo x. It's a gorgeous boat and he did a lot of extras that most guys don't think about. I confessed to him privately! lol


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Beautiful skiff! Congrats


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> lol....its like having a kick butt car that doesn't have a door handle. You can open the door with a key, but what would make sense is having a door handle on the door.


Them Duke boys didn't need a door handle


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

PeteS said:


> This is my console with the GO9 and the Suzuki C10
> View attachment 27943


Thanks Pete! That's exactly what I needed to see. Did you request the C10 be put there with the key switch right below it? Or was that just how they placed it? I've seen a lot of Mosquitos with the key switch on the face next to the switches, but I don't think I've seen one in your location yet.

Mark


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

TimPappy said:


> Full disclosure I used the same general color scheme as Net 30 did on his Evo x. It's a gorgeous boat and he did a lot of extras that most guys don't think about. I confessed to him privately! lol


Glad I was able to give you a good staring point to design your own beauty.....


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks Pete! That's exactly what I needed to see. Did you request the C10 be put there with the key switch right below it? Or was that just how they placed it? I've seen a lot of Mosquitos with the key switch on the face next to the switches, but I don't think I've seen one in your location yet.
> 
> Mark


That is how they placed it, I was expecting it to be to the right of the GO9 where the trim tabs switch is but this is how it came which works good as you can control the tabs while you hand is on the throttle


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Here is my console layout.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Go pick this boat up. Its delivery FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

And we need some pictures!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimR said:


> Here is my console layout.
> View attachment 27976


Thanks Tim. Thats where I'm going to request they put the key switch, then the C-10 where your analog gauges are.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok, wiped from driving but got an hr. of break-in done before dark. I can already tell all the good things you guys have been saying about this model are true. Here's maiden voyage pics.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Aw man, that thing is beautiful! A huge congrats!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet! The hard part is taking the time to do the engine break-in right, but the good thing is you can fish while you're doing that. Have fun. Beautiful skiff.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I am liking the white Suzuki more and more each time I see one. I forgot to ask you earlier, did you go with the Battery Tender trolling motor plug, or the standard Minn Kota plug? Trying to decide on which one to go with and which one will snag fly line less.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I am liking the white Suzuki more and more each time I see one. I forgot to ask you earlier, did you go with the Battery Tender trolling motor plug, or the standard Minn Kota plug? Trying to decide on which one to go with and which one will snag fly line less.





Zika said:


> Sweet! The hard part is taking the time to do the engine break-in right, but the good thing is you can fish while you're doing that. Have fun. Beautiful skiff.


Thanks guys...Zika your comments about this model helped me make my decision. Jumbo, honestly I'm not sure which plug-in I have...it flushes with deck when you unplug? I use a carbon marine stripping basket pretty much all the time even if not windy so not an issue for me (although if there's something to fubar a fly line I'll find it!). They were cranking out the boats at BT while I was there. Super good people. 
Thanks again for all for the kind comments on the boat. Really wouldn't matter if it was purple as long as it runs/poles/catches fish the way I think it will. 
P.S. those Ramlin trailers are awesome. Lastly some good news for Florida guys...I killed every bug in the state on my windshield this weekend so your welcome. 

Tim


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah, love bugs are starting to show up big time. If your plug is round, it's the standard plug. The Battery Tender plugs are rectangle, but I don't know how flush they sit on the deck. I'll have to research more and figure out which plug is going to work better and not snag lines. 

Also, glad to hear you're liking the Ramlin. Ordering the aluminum with swing tongue as well. It'll be my first time dry launching, looking forward to that. Eric made it look extremely easy on the test ride, lol.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Yeah, love bugs are starting to show up big time. If your plug is round, it's the standard plug. The Battery Tender plugs are rectangle, but I don't know how flush they sit on the deck. I'll have to research more and figure out which plug is going to work better and not snag lines.
> 
> Also, glad to hear you're liking the Ramlin. Ordering the aluminum with swing tongue as well. It'll be my first time dry launching, looking forward to that. Eric made it look extremely easy on the test ride, lol.


Yea, my first dry launch. He's not kidding when he says don't unhook the bow! Have to leave mine in gear to put it back on trailer or she slides right back off. I trailered for years with big ole' 250hp bass boats...this is a breeze in comparison. When you get your boat?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

What happened to the snow camo on the front hatch? You bag that?


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Skiff looks great! So clean!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Matt Baldwin said:


> What happened to the snow camo on the front hatch? You bag that?


No, it's being shipped to my house. I'm still not certain if I want it or not? Ty for comments on my boat...yours is spectacular.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimPappy said:


> Yea, my first dry launch. He's not kidding when he says don't unhook the bow! Have to leave mine in gear to put it back on trailer or she slides right back off. I trailered for years with big ole' 250hp bass boats...this is a breeze in comparison. When you get your boat?


Yeah, when Eric did the test ride, he loaded the boat like that. Put just the tire treads in the water, drove it right up the trailer, left it in gear while he clipped the front on, took it out of gear and winched it tight. Took him a whole 2 mins... if that. I have a Maverick Master Angler 17 now. I drive off and on, but I have to dunk it to where the fenders are just barely above the water line. Dry launching is going to be a real treat. Eric was saying he could pretty much launch his boat wherever. 

I sat with Liz two weeks ago and went over all my colors and options. Im adding a few extras to make it my own. After finalizing all my other options, the biggest hurdle for me right now is what color the cushions should be, lol. My wife is a graphic designer, so she's making sure sure everything matches. She said roughly 4 months to complete.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Man, I sure wish Ramlin would have been an option when I picked mine up last August!


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I am liking the white Suzuki more and more each time I see one. I forgot to ask you earlier, did you go with the Battery Tender trolling motor plug, or the standard Minn Kota plug? Trying to decide on which one to go with and which one will snag fly line less.


Hey Jumbo, here is a pic of my plug in unplugged. Hope it helps.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

By the way for anyone that's ever recommended FMT charts on here...thank you. If you live or fish in Florida I would say it's a must have.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

TimPappy said:


> Hey Jumbo, here is a pic of my plug in unplugged. Hope it helps.
> View attachment 28097


Thanks Tim! Yeah, that looks exactly like the Minn Kota plug I have on the Maverick now. I'm only 20 mins from the Battery Tender factory in DeLand, so I'll take a ride over and see what they have and how flush it will sit. Again, your Mosquito looks incredible. Thanks for taking the time to snap a pic of the plug.

Mark


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's how I'm running with the cooler in back. I've been in some rough water last cpl. days (windy on West Bay). No issues at all keeping it right there.


----------

